# Backside 180 onto a rail



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been having a whole passel of trouble learning this trick onto a rail. I seem to ALWAYS drift off the far side of the rail. Do I need to press more into the side? Or really focus on leaving the lip dead parallel to the rail?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Lean a bit inside, and catch the rail with your toes when you land on the rail. That will ensure you don't slip off the other side.

People telling you how to do it over the internet isn't going to help, anyway. You're going to need to actually go out there and do it yourself until you get the trick.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

JBRbaby said:


> I've been having a whole passel of trouble learning this trick onto a rail. I seem to ALWAYS drift off the far side of the rail. Do I need to press more into the side? Or really focus on leaving the lip dead parallel to the rail?


Have you tried this on dry ground to kinda get the feeling of landing on a rail.
I'd try this without your board then with the board. May be kinda hard with the board on but worth trying 

Hell it's summer why not practice the movement in your yard, basement or garage


----------



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

P.S. do I Ollie then 180? Or pop off both feet then 180? Thanks for the advice so far guys!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

JBRbaby said:


> P.S. do I Ollie then 180? Or pop off both feet then 180? Thanks for the advice so far guys!


Uh, ya, you ollie before any trick...


----------



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

I realize that truth. I just didn't know which was the better technique.. Ollie like a skateboard then 180 or pop off both feet like you would for a booter then 180.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with Slyder, practice indoors and do it till the wheels fall off, or something like that. I train with a balance beam at my gym, it's about 8 inches off the ground, but I found others that ride use duct tape as a reference point of where to land.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ollieing might actually help you stick on it. I like to pop because when I ollie it's out of control. What evers comfortable.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

JBRbaby said:


> P.S. do I Ollie then 180? Or pop off both feet then 180? Thanks for the advice so far guys!


Pop. No idea why other people are telling you to ollie.

You want to pop into the 180, just like you would if you were doing a 180 off a jump. Pop is always the go-to for a trick unless you specifically need the extra height of an ollie or are doing an ollie specific trick (ie - Nollie back 180).

Pop > Ollie because it's more stable and controlled, especially if you're spinning.


----------



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks again for all the advice guys! I'll take every bit of help I can get!


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

dude it took me years to figure out how to lock that shit every time. 

1. dont throw your shoulders over too much with your lower half. this will prevent you from the ugly perpetual spin the whole time your on the rail and you need to be somewhat neutralized for the most part to be able to catch, balance and ride it out. i keep my shoulders between 90 and like 170 degrees from take off pending what i want to throw out of it.

2. ride in totally parallel and ollie FLAT, never off your toes. any combination of screwing those two up will make it much more difficult.

3. be super gentle with your feet and try to catch the rail with your toes then set it in and lock. landing flat works but its very difficult to lock in like that.

i spent more time on learning this trick than any other trick ive ever learned. but once you get the hang of it youll quickly learn how to pretzel out, do it switch, press, etc.

IMO the back 1 is the thorny rose of rail tricks.

p.s. concentrate on the close side of the rail. when ever im coaching this trick they seem to get it more often when they throw it more to the inside of the rail than they think they need to. your issues with learning this trick are universally shared. 

gl broha


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

JBRbaby said:


> I realize that truth. I just didn't know which was the better technique.. Ollie like a skateboard then 180 or pop off both feet like you would for a booter then 180.


just remember you need your upper half to stabilize everything so your lower half can handle the finesse of locking etc. again just over having your shoulders be in some kind of perpetual motion.


----------



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow thanks man!! Your post is just what I'm looking for, I've been trying this for about 2 years and like you said it's the thorny rose! I've been on the verge of pulling my hair. And what you said about ollie flat... I've watched myself in slo mo and I deff take off from my toes. So I tried flat and it feels pretty hard to stay flat and crank the 1 out. I'll focus on that cuz common sense tells me that's the best way even if it is super hard!


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

ya the toes are so hard not to want really dig in for that spin. it should be easier for you the more you get comfortable with switch 50s because youll learn how to do that trick more with your lower half than with the whole body because you need less spin to get the board around. you really want to swing your board around to it more than you want to straight 180 on. any ways go watch a bunch of park edits and watch their footwork. 

and it helps when your doing your pop to start it all with your shoulders turned in to the rail that way you dont have to spin as much and you can swing easier.

where are you still riding?


----------



## JBRbaby (Jun 27, 2013)

Krato...That makes sense! So it's kinda like a back one out. Turn your shoulder and the spin will be a heck of a lot easier. I have a summer setup to answer your q. Could I email you a vid of my progress for critiquing?


----------

